# Another extension of the European Justice Court



## UntoldDelight (Jun 13, 2009)

Here are a few photos of its fourth extension (building located in Luxemburg). Three architects (team) are working on it, one of whom is Dominique Perrault.
You've already heard about this project, perhaps.


----------



## Nsch (Feb 19, 2009)

it´s remainds me brasilia!!!... with their modern parliament buildings!


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

I like the color scheme used on the renders, but they do realize it's not going to look like that in reality, don't they? They should expect to be disappointed, because it doesn't look very good to me.


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

I see potential.


----------



## Dinivan (Apr 9, 2007)

3tmk said:


> I like the color scheme used on the renders, but they do realize it's not going to look like that in reality, don't they? They should expect to be disappointed, because it doesn't look very good to me.


It actually looks pretty nice in reality








flickr









flickr









flickr









flickr









flickr









flickr


----------



## C-mere (Sep 3, 2006)

My picture from last monday.


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

Something more regal would have been nice.


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

I find this cold, dull, and rather faddish.
The European Justice Court should reflect Europe and its past.
This seems pretty dull, it will do, but it seems purely functional with little if any aesthetic beauty.


----------



## Concrete Stereo (May 21, 2005)

socrates#1fan said:


> I find this cold, dull, and rather faddish.
> The European Justice Court should reflect Europe and its past.
> This seems pretty dull, it will do, but it seems purely functional with little if any aesthetic beauty.


I'm not sure it's about 'aesthetic beauty', but i does lack a certain monumentality that would've been appropriate


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

Concrete Stereo said:


> I'm not sure it's about 'aesthetic beauty', but i does lack a certain monumentality that would've been appropriate


If the funs are not available, than aesthetic beauty needs to be sacrificed at times.
However, something so permanent should have a timeless aesthetic beauty, something monumental.
This is not.
If I might dare say, something with classical influence would be good for this.
By classical, I do not mean something like Baroque, but something that is ornate yet modest, like Hellenic architecture.


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

socrates#1fan said:


> If the funs are not available, than aesthetic beauty needs to be sacrificed at times.
> However, something so permanent should have a timeless aesthetic beauty, something monumental.
> This is not.
> If I might dare say, something with classical influence would be good for this.
> By classical, I do not mean something like Baroque, but something that is ornate yet modest, like Hellenic architecture.


Indeed, something in stone with classical influences would have been spectacular.


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

Agreed.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm probably in the minority but I love Dominique Perrault. I love the unabashed modernism and intellectual qualities in his works. And the subtlety of surface and his use of light is very appealing.


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

desertpunk said:


> I'm probably in the minority but I love Dominique Perrault. I love the unabashed modernism and intellectual qualities in his works. And the subtlety of surface and his use of light is very appealing.


No one is saying the architecture is bad.
Personally I find it cold, I'll admit, and rather ugly, and I wouldn't want it built in my community, but hey, that is my taste.
If they were building an art gallery, it would be perfect, but it isn't.
However, some feel that the structure isn't right for a Justice Court.
I can't help but think it is too contemporary for such a structure that is to represent the timeless idea of justice.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I like it!
I don't think a Justice Court needs an classic architecture. This is the 21ste century and this is 21th century architecture.
I don't think its 'colder' than hellinic architecture. It's not because you built columns and pediments, that you have a warmer, nicer and better architecture.


----------



## socrates#1fan (Jul 1, 2008)

Benonie said:


> I like it!
> I don't think a Justice Court needs an classic architecture. This is the 21ste century and this is 21th century architecture.
> I don't think its 'colder' than hellinic architecture. It's not because you built columns and pediments, that you have a warmer, nicer and better architecture.


What does it being the 21st century have to do with anything? I guess since we passed 2000 we can only build Jetson structures. :lol:
It doesn't have to be Hellenic, but it would make sense since it is a common European style and is a part of shared western heritage, plus, it is timeless.
Hellenic architecture uses ornate details and statues, very human things.
Also, if it is more traditional, it would use reds, blues, and yellows on the details which are much nicer to look at then plain metal or glass walls (which, for a great deal of people, is cold and industrial looking).
Also, use of plants.
At the very least, this court could have plants!


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

socrates#1fan said:


> What does it being the 21st century have to do with anything? I guess since we passed 2000 we can only build Jetson structures. :lol:
> It doesn't have to be Hellenic, but it would make sense since it is a common European style and is a part of shared western heritage, plus, it is timeless.
> Hellenic architecture uses ornate details and statues, very human things.
> Also, if it is more traditional, it would use reds, blues, and yellows on the details which are much nicer to look at then plain metal or glass walls (which, for a great deal of people, is cold and industrial looking).
> ...


I know this response comes a bit late but I'll post it nonetheless as I stumbled over this thread.

The new ECJ building is more hellenistic than you'd guess. Even though this is not recognizable at first sight and the superficial appearence is modern and sleek. The layout of the main building is inspired by a greek temple with the most "sacred" chambers being in its centre, being surrounded by a periphery structure which rests on sort of pillars. I know thats pretty abstract though. 

I also think the building lacks a bit of representativity from the outside, but could the EU afford to build something Hellenistic? Eurospectics would scream like they were set on fire. 

Nonetheless, from the inside, while also modern, I think the court makes a very cool and also representative impression. Both grand and still austere at the same time. Both fits a high court well. Some might find a bit too austere and cold, but I think especially in the rooms, the use of lots of wood counters that.

The Main courtroom:










The main stair:










The main hall, mind how you get a glimpse of the top of the main court room from there:










(All pictures from the ECJ site:http://curia.europa.eu/jcms/jcms/P_34909/l-ancien-palais)


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

horrible!

justice is an eternal concept, the building should be timeless


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I love it, its purposefully retro in some areas (ie the stair).


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

I like it!


----------

